
Web Components, Just in the Nick of Time [video] - ernsheong
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y-8Lmg5Gobw
======
ernsheong
Threw away all frameworks in 2010, now frameworks are making a comeback again
in 2017, despite browser standards having almost caught up.

Here are some quotes for thought:

> “And very much counter to today's ethos in a lot of the JavaScript
> ecosystem, we built all of this with the hope that we would be able to
> invest it all into the platform directly, and then we'd be able to evaporate
> those tools away.”

> “Every kilobyte we lean on the platform for instead of sending down the wire
> really pays us back.”

> “And the web, I believe, can be the single best way to deliver experiences
> to those users (mobile) if we don’t drown them in JavaScript."

> "Web evolution is freeing us to attack new and harder problems further up
> the stack. That’s great news for developers, but it’s mostly great news for
> users if we use the platform.”

